# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μονάδα συναγερμού Caddx Ranger 8980 8 zone με 4 πληκτρολόγια Caddx 8601 8 zone led

## cosecon

Τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας.... μόνο 25 ετών....

Μονάδα συναγερμού Caddx Ranger 8980 8 zone με 4 πληκτρολόγια Caddx 8601 8 zone led 

Είναι σε λειτουργική κατάσταση με το μεταλλικό κουτί. Δίνω μαζί και μια εξτρά πλακέτα 8980 η οποία λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά δεν λειτουργεί το dialer.
20190906_074148.jpg20190906_074151.jpg20190906_074228.jpg

30€ για όλα μαζί. Τα χρήματα θα διατεθούν όλα στο χαμόγελο του παιδιού ή σε κάποιο αντίστοιχο ( αν προτιμάει κάτι άλλο ο αγοραστής). Θα ανεβάσω εδώ αποδεικτικό στοιχείο της δωρεάς. Μπορεί βέβαια αν θέλει και ο αγοραστής να κάνει απευθείας την δωρεά.

----------

mikemtb (18-09-19)

----------

